# Need advice on cages and discouraging breeding



## Camalita (Jul 25, 2021)

Hello again and thank you in advance for your advice.

I'm considering switching from a community flight cage to either side by side or stacked boys and girls cages.

I had all my parakeets in a huge pet prevue f050 flight cage. It's got some wasted space at the bottom but I make use of it by setting up temporary foraging areas in the bottom center where it doesn't get pooped on. (I go back and forth between a doggie snuffle mat and a slate feeding slab)

Anyway, I thought as long as I didn't provide nest boxes or hidey huts they wouldn't want to breed because there is no place for little ones. Well it turns out I was wrong. When you have avian lights, hot summer days and enjoy cooking for them like they are dining at a 5 star restaurant, they go get the idea that life is good enough without a nursery.

That being said, I love my flock, I want to enjoy them, not keep them covered up 2/3rds of the day and cut back on my enjoyment of making them fun healthy interactive foods. And then still possibly have to separate them.

So how do birds do with stacked cages? They all want the highest perch. Has anyone ever noticed any issues with hierarchy or pecking order when one is kept on bottom vs top? (Even if I can get them to successfully live together I'm considering this option so I can maximize space. Putting my parrotlets on the bottom because they Hate when the budgie birds land on their cage, but love to fly over to the budgie birds and strut around on the budgie cage.)

Or side by side, so there is no hierarchy issues and they can still visit through the bars. (Which would never work with the parrotlets, they would not be willing to share a wall)

Would either of these options cause additional or undue stress?

Thoughts, opinions and personal experience welcomed. I'm looking forward to the communities wisdom.

Here are the cages I'm considering
The 1st two are much nicer, better quality.. the 3rd is a lot less money but still 30 inches wide, just not as tall per cage


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

In my experience I don't like stackable cages because I feel that the birds on the lower level would not be happy because birds always want to be up high. I have the second cage in your post with the divider. I originally bought it for my Linnes, thinking they would use the whole cage without the divider. As it turned out they did not like it and would always stay one one side so I put them in a F040 and they were much happier. I ended up putting in the divider and 2 budgies on one side and my canary claimed the other side. My canary decided he did not like looking at the budgies and would make annoyed canary sounds at them.  I took out the divider and wove paper through the bars of the divider so the divider was covered and put it back, problem solved, the canary was happy he did not have to look at the budgies any longer.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I agree with Cody. I don't like stacked cages nor do I think they are a good choice for most birds. I would go with the side by side cage (your second picture) if you want the birds that close together.
Otherwise, I'd recommend getting two cages (something similar to the one linked below) so you can move the cages around more easily, put more distance between the cages and/or put one cage in a different room if necessary.*
*Wrought Iron Flight Cage*

*If you use an Avian Light, please make sure you do not have it on more than 1 to 1 1/2 hours per day.*


----------



## Camalita (Jul 25, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> If you use an Avian Light, please make sure you do not have it on more than 1 to 1/2 hours per day.


Is that because of the UV? I use featherbrite lights and the UV bulb is separate, and works independently of the light.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Yes, exposure to full spectrum lighting for more than 1 or 1 1/2 hours can cause excessive molting, increase in hormones and stimulation of breeding activities in addition to causing other health problems.*


----------

